# Homer



## stevek1969 (Dec 25, 2016)

Just saw your wives FB post hope your doing ok , merry xmas pal


----------



## Fish (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes just read it also, I don't think he was taken into hospital from the way it's written but enough of a scare to call 999.  

I know he's mentioned ill health in a few posts but has never elaborated on it, hope he's ok and feeling better and his good lady is looking after him and making the best of Christmas Day in the circumstances, although our health is more important than anything. 

Get well soon Martin.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 25, 2016)

Crikey! Hospital food on Christmas Day... get yourself out of there Martin, it's full of poorly people.

Best wishes.


----------



## Fish (Dec 25, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Crikey! Hospital food on Christmas Day... get yourself out of there Martin, it's full of poorly people.

Best wishes.
		
Click to expand...

He's not in hospital Brian from what I've read, ambulance was called at 2am and checked him over, no mention of him being taken in but his wife clearly states he's at home for Christmas Day.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 25, 2016)

Martin ,
Hope your feeling better mate. Take it easy and chill for a few days mate.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2016)

Get well soon Martin, hope it's nothing too serious.  As Fish says, our health is more important than anything.


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ah bloody hell, get well soon pal.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 25, 2016)

Hopefully it was just the shock of santa forgetting his new my joys, get well soon buddy


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 25, 2016)

Shock of buying everyone a drink yesterday, get well soon.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 25, 2016)

Hope your ok, Martin.:thup:


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 25, 2016)

Can only hope it's a Santander induced anxiety attack !

Whatever it really is, or was, I wish you well.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 25, 2016)

Get well soon Homer x


----------



## Tiger (Dec 25, 2016)

Get well soon mate :thup:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 25, 2016)

oi ya big lummox ,celebs only in 2016.
 get well soon mate ,hope its nothing too serious .


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 25, 2016)

Hope you make a quick recovery Homer


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Get well soon, your post count is falling behind schedule :cheers:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I was hoping for Rachel Riley. Failing that I'll take Beatriz Recari Eransus
		
Click to expand...

You don't think Mrs Homer read this & set about him with a My Joy do youâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Quote Originally Posted by HomerJSimpson. 

A round of drinks for everyone in the bar.

Hope it's nothing to do with the above. Get well soon Homer.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 25, 2016)

All the best Martin. 

Here's hoping you're feeling better in short order.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 25, 2016)

Martin me old China hope all is good. Hope Mrs B didn't give you a shock by announcing her New Years resolution is no more shoe cleaning. You take care and listen to those quacks. Single figures is just around the corner but only if you fit and healthy.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 25, 2016)

Best wishes Homer, for goodness look after yourself!


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear this Homey. Hope you're feeling better and that you get back swinging soon :thup:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 25, 2016)

There's never a good time to be ill but Xmas day must be the worst time ever. Get well soon Homer.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 25, 2016)

Get well soon Homer.


----------



## Crow (Dec 25, 2016)

Keep off the sprouts, they're not good for you.

Get well soon chap.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 25, 2016)

get well soon Martin


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 25, 2016)

Get well soon - we are missing your presence.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Vowed I would only read this forum today and not post, but Homer you have tested my weak will power. Get yourself well soon me man.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 25, 2016)

Best wishes for a full & speedy recovery Martin ..


----------



## fundy (Dec 25, 2016)

get well soon Homer, hope its nothing too serious


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 25, 2016)

All the best Homer,hope it's not too serious.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Luck Homer hope all OK.

True about your post count, a day missing on here means you have to make up 16 at some point ;-)


----------



## Doh (Dec 26, 2016)

Get well soon being sick at anytime is a pain but at this time of year more so.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 26, 2016)

Speedy recovery Homer.....


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 26, 2016)

Get well soon fella!


----------



## Sweep (Dec 26, 2016)

So sorry to hear this. Get well soon Homer


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 26, 2016)

Get well soon Homer.


----------



## brendy (Dec 26, 2016)

It must be broken fingers given he has been in the thread and not bothered posting.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 26, 2016)

brendy said:



			It must be broken fingers given he has been in the thread and not bothered posting.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting how do you know he has looked in?


----------



## brendy (Dec 26, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Interesting how do you know he has looked in?
		
Click to expand...

look below..


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 26, 2016)

brendy said:



			look below..
		
Click to expand...

Oh you mean he is on the forum.

Come on then Martin tell all the people who posted how your doing.


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2016)

Get well soon fella, real soon!


----------



## paddyc (Dec 26, 2016)

Slime said:



			Get well soon fella, real soon!






Click to expand...

All the best Martin you ll be back on the course soon


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 26, 2016)

Martin, get well soon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2016)

Well I'm still alive. Back from an afternoon of non-stop fun and games at the Royal Berkshire. The good news is I've not had a heart attack. The bad news is they aren't 100% certain what's going on and I'm back on Thursday to see the senior cardiologist for a more thorough going over. Stangely enough, only on (locum) on duty). 

Thanks to everyone for their messages and especially my wife for her calmness and patience. I managed to do Christmas lunch and pressies with the family before deciding that enough was enough and heading in. Rest, and peace and quiet the order of the day. No golf. 

My wife has been extremely lifted reading all the messages on here (she showed them to me lying in the bed, wired to gunnels) and FB and it has been a help in these difficult times. Sadly I plan to be here for a long time to come.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well I'm still alive. Back from an afternoon of non-stop fun and games at the Royal Berkshire. The good news is I've not had a heart attack. The bad news is they aren't 100% certain what's going on and I'm back on Thursday to see the senior cardiologist for a more thorough going over. Stangely enough, only on (locum) on duty). 

Thanks to everyone for their messages and especially my wife for her calmness and patience. I managed to do Christmas lunch and pressies with the family before deciding that enough was enough and heading in. Rest, and peace and quiet the order of the day. No golf. 

My wife has been extremely lifted reading all the messages on here (she showed them to me lying in the bed, wired to gunnels) and FB and it has been a help in these difficult times. *Sadly I plan to be here for a long time to come*.
		
Click to expand...

I should hope so too! 

Take it easy, look after yourself and hopefully the docs will get to the bottom of it and sort you out!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well I'm still alive. Back from an afternoon of non-stop fun and games at the Royal Berkshire. The good news is I've not had a heart attack. The bad news is they aren't 100% certain what's going on and I'm back on Thursday to see the senior cardiologist for a more thorough going over. Stangely enough, only on (locum) on duty). 

Thanks to everyone for their messages and especially my wife for her calmness and patience. I managed to do Christmas lunch and pressies with the family before deciding that enough was enough and heading in. Rest, and peace and quiet the order of the day. No golf. 

My wife has been extremely lifted reading all the messages on here (she showed them to me lying in the bed, wired to gunnels) and FB and it has been a help in these difficult times. *Sadly I plan to be here for a long time to come.*

Click to expand...

By "here" do you mean the Royal Berkshire, or pestering usâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Good to hear it wasn't a heart attack, I can recommend avoiding them, hope they find it & sort it soon :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			By "here" do you mean the Royal Berkshire, or pestering usâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Good to hear it wasn't a heart attack, I can recommend avoiding them, hope they find it & sort it soon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Royal Berks, made tougher by Reading winning!!!! Not good for my blood pressure but we won too so levels equalled out quickly. I thought it was an attack at 2.00am Christmas Day but the ECG was clear. I definitely want to avoid too many of those as getting the stickers off are, very, very painful and much chest and leg hair has been given in the last 48 hours as old ones taken off and news ones attached.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Royal Berks, made tougher by Reading winning!!!! Not good for my blood pressure but we won too so levels equalled out quickly. I thought it was an attack at 2.00am Christmas Day *but the ECG was clear*. I definitely want to avoid too many of those as getting the stickers off are, very, very painful and much chest and leg hair has been given in the last 48 hours as old ones taken off and news ones attached.
		
Click to expand...

So were mine, every one of them; the bloods & the angioplasty said differentâ€¦..


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Royal Berks, made tougher by Reading winning!!!! Not good for my blood pressure but we won too so levels equalled out quickly. I thought it was an attack at 2.00am Christmas Day but the ECG was clear. I definitely want to avoid too many of those as getting the stickers off are, very, very painful and much chest and leg hair has been given in the last 48 hours as old ones taken off and news ones attached.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy the rest and be safe. Think you have put Mrs B through enough this Xmas. Can see an exotic holiday being booked for Mrs B in the not too distant future


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 26, 2016)

Sorry to read this Martin, hope you're soon back to full health.


----------



## delc (Dec 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well I'm still alive. Back from an afternoon of non-stop fun and games at the Royal Berkshire. The good news is I've not had a heart attack. The bad news is they aren't 100% certain what's going on and I'm back on Thursday to see the senior cardiologist for a more thorough going over. Stangely enough, only on (locum) on duty). 

Thanks to everyone for their messages and especially my wife for her calmness and patience. I managed to do Christmas lunch and pressies with the family before deciding that enough was enough and heading in. Rest, and peace and quiet the order of the day. No golf. 

My wife has been extremely lifted reading all the messages on here (she showed them to me lying in the bed, wired to gunnels) and FB and it has been a help in these difficult times. Sadly I plan to be here for a long time to come.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck and hope you get sorted out soon Buddy. There are worst things in life than not being able to chip!


----------



## Basher (Dec 26, 2016)

Mend quickly Martin. Hope all's well soon pal.


----------



## richart (Dec 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Royal Berks, made tougher by Reading winning!!!! Not good for my blood pressure but we won too so levels equalled out quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, you might have a relapse on Friday then. Hope they find what's wrong soon.:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hope you're on the mend soon buddy. Take care, Health is taken for granted by so many.


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 27, 2016)

Glad to hear you are on the mend Homer.


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well I'm still alive. Back from an afternoon of non-stop fun and games at the Royal Berkshire. The good news is I've not had a heart attack. The bad news is they aren't 100% certain what's going on and I'm back on Thursday to see the senior cardiologist for a more thorough going over. Stangely enough, only on (locum) on duty). 

Thanks to everyone for their messages and especially my wife for her calmness and patience. I managed to do Christmas lunch and pressies with the family before deciding that enough was enough and heading in. Rest, and peace and quiet the order of the day. No golf. 

My wife has been extremely lifted reading all the messages on here (she showed them to me lying in the bed, wired to gunnels) and FB and it has been a help in these difficult times. Sadly I plan to be here for a long time to come.
		
Click to expand...

Keep smiling Martin, been there and got the tee shirt. Spent 3 day in ICU had all the tests and spent an hour on the tread mill with the oxygen mask on wired up to the computer. And was the told nothing wrong,they asked why i had gonefrom puffing and panting at speed 8 to a calm breath at speed 9. Just said i was then walking up the 18th and heading for the 19th.
Its all in the mind very scarry at the time though, you will pull through i know you will. All the best pal.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear you have been poorly Martin, here's to a speedy recovery.
Get well soon mate


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 27, 2016)

Best wishes for a good recovery.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 27, 2016)

Went through something similar earlier this year, after ECG's chest X-rays, breathing analysis tests, blood tests and echo cardiogram showing nothing it turned out (eventually) that the problem was caused by a reaction to some long term medication I had been taking.  They changed it and I was fine.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Went through something similar earlier this year, after ECG's chest X-rays, breathing analysis tests, blood tests and echo cardiogram showing nothing it turned out (eventually) that the problem was caused by a reaction to some long term medication I had been taking.  They changed it and I was fine.
		
Click to expand...

What was the long-term medication, PM me if you prefer.
Just wondering as I'm on long-term medication too.


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			What was the long-term medication, PM me if you prefer.
Just wondering as I'm on long-term medication too.
		
Click to expand...

With me it was the pills for high blood pressure, made my pressure to low and caused the dizzy spell. Now down on the lowest dose.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 28, 2016)

Homer ,. Just saw this and glad to hear that you are well. Now if you had help recruit some good doctors at your hospital they might have figured it out what happened. Glad you are back on the circuit. 

PS: last year I got taken into A&e with chest pains et al.  After a few hours they came around and said they can't figure it out!!! Their explaination was that it might have been a pulled muscle in the rib cage during golf. I would accept it if it happened on the course, but I was happy to be alive and on paracetamol..  am still here... so get back on the course. Those ProV1s wont hit themselves..


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 28, 2016)

Yikes! Hope all gets sorted Martin! Good that you are back to normal, if still mystified as to the cause.

Given the concoction of medication that you seem to be on - and the time of year, I wouldn't be surprised if it was a reaction between that and something different in your diet. Certainly better to be safe than sorry though! Props to 'Marge' for her apparent calm and smooth handling of the situation.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 28, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			With me it was the pills for high blood pressure, made my pressure to low and caused the dizzy spell. Now down on the lowest dose.
		
Click to expand...

I've been on 20mg Omeprazole caps for well over 20 years .


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I've been on 20mg Omeprazole caps for well over 20 years . 

Click to expand...

On Naproxen for the inflammation and arthritis in my ankle and them for indigestion.


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2016)

I see you were on the golf course today Homer &#128563;


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			I see you were on the golf course today Homer &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

Yes good to see after that scare less than a week ago,hopefully now Homer can kick on in the new year healthy and get that handicap tumbling.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			I see you were on the golf course today Homer &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Allowed by the quack and the good news is it's looking less like a heart issue. Bad news is it's sounding more like a return of pancreatitis. Tests await for a conclusive outcome on Tuesday. Not sure if HID is happy or not. No celebrating the new year sadly which is a shame as I had some lovely local bitters lined up. I'm on a bland diet too until Tuesday


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. Allowed by the quack and the good news is it's looking less like a heart issue. Bad news is it's sounding more like a return of pancreatitis. Tests await for a conclusive outcome on Tuesday. Not sure if HID is happy or not. No celebrating the new year sadly which is a shame as I had some lovely local bitters lined up. I'm on a bland diet too until Tuesday
		
Click to expand...

Can be caused by alcohol and I know you like a drink,looks like it could be soft drinks from now on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Can be caused by alcohol and I know you like a drink,looks like it could be soft drinks from now on.
		
Click to expand...

Was before and yes I probably have been taking liberties, especially in recent months. Hoping its an acute attack (bloods on Tuesday will help confirm this) or even gallstones. Taking it very easy diet wise and definitely tee total again


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 31, 2016)

boiled water first thing in the morning, no tea or coffee. do know that kidney stones are the most painful thing. never had galstones. hope all goes well at your check up.


----------



## Val (Dec 31, 2016)

Just read this, get well soon homer


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 31, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			What was the long-term medication, PM me if you prefer.
Just wondering as I'm on long-term medication too.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I had been taking a Beta Blocker for around 15 years to control my pulse rate.  It started causing severe shortness of breath with any exertion, initially they thought my heart was not working properly but all the tests were negative.  When they changed it I was fine.


----------

